# Local Rod Building Supplies



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good shop in NOVA to pick up rod building supplies? I can order stuff online just great. But since I'm new at this I know there will be things I'll forget to pick up and would love it if there is a local place to just run out and get what I need.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Give Robert At Fishstix4U a call just East of Richmand. go to www.rodbuilding.org list on left


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Bishop Tackle*

I just dealt with them and they are great!!!!


----------

